# How to work with break points in python.



## ajainakp (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello I am experienced in c#.net and now I am trying to do coding in python. my doubt is how to use the breakpoints in python. Frankly I am thinking and try to work in a dot net style breakpoint movements, may be that is wrong. Problem for me is that I have set the breakpoint(yellow shaded marking) and run the program and I am expecting that
in run time the cursor will come to the breakpoint area (as like dotnet) rather than going to the output shell so that I can identify the bug and wrong values but it is going to the output shell without touching the brekpoints area why it is like this? please give me right advice on how can I do the brekpoint functionality.

My python IDLE details
----------------
Python version : 2.3.3
Tk version : 8.4
IDLE version : 1.0.2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello ajainakp.

As far as I know, breakpoints in Python statements are non-existent in most cases. You might be interested in checking out this tutorial:

The Python Tutorial — Python v2.7.1 documentation

I've never used Python, so I'd be at a loss when it comes to this. However, the beginning of that article seems to express that the ending of a statement in Python is the end of the line.


----------



## ajainakp (Mar 25, 2011)

Hai Ninjaboi,

Thanks you so much for your help and so happy to receive your help continuously I am reading the article that you provided, I will come back to you, keep in touch.:wave:












Ninjaboi said:


> Hello ajainakp.
> 
> As far as I know, breakpoints in Python statements are non-existent in most cases. You might be interested in checking out this tutorial:
> 
> ...


----------

